# WHAT'S THE BEST FLAVOUR FOR BROWNIES (CHOCOLATE ASIDE) ?



## siloway (Mar 24, 2011)

I recently made orange flavoured brownies and mint flavoured brownies (naturally flavoured not artificial) and they tasted great !

I was wondering if there are other flavours that work well with brownies I was thinking pear but I'm not sure how to get a really intense pear flavour into the mixture without altering the texture or using artificial flavouring...I was thinking maybe a pear juice/fruit reduction... any suggestions welcome.

My recipes can be found here if anyone is interested.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Cherry puree and chopped (Black Forest Brownie) Baileys Irish Cream, Framboise, Kaluha, white choco chips, coconut, orange essence.

all are good


----------



## siloway (Mar 24, 2011)

chefedb said:


> Cherry puree and chopped (Black Forest Brownie) Baileys Irish Cream, Framboise, Kaluha, white choco chips, coconut, orange essence.
> 
> all are good


Humm cherry purée I like that, black forest gateau is my all time favorite dessert. Going to make those for sure! do you soak them in kirsh first as with the BFG?

The Baileys sounds interesting too anyone tried infusing with coffee ? choc and coffee is lush.


----------



## siloway (Mar 24, 2011)

chefedb said:


> Cherry puree and chopped (Black Forest Brownie) Baileys Irish Cream, Framboise, Kaluha, white choco chips, coconut, orange essence.
> 
> all are good


Ps I hope your profile picture isn't your favorite ingredient /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm a chocolate purist, and while i can see that cherry might be a nice addition, i still would always go for the pure chocolate.  But coffee does enhance chocolate, as does vanilla.  I'm not crazy about it but i suppose cinnamon might appeal.  What about nutmeg?  Nutmeg is kind of a forgotten spice, but it does miracles for certain dishes, like anything with blueberries.


----------



## siloway (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been messing with the idea of blue cheese and walnut, might give it a go on a VERY small batch /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

siloway said:


> Ps I hope your profile picture isn't your favorite ingredient /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


Only when I dine in Chines Restaurant!!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I vote for Caramel Cuts or Butterscotch Brownies with nuts on top, Macadamia!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

"CHOCOLATE ASIDE"

If you took out the chocolate would it still be a brownie?

Our best brownie is our Cappucinno.

Heavy coffee flavor bottom, black walnuts instead of pecans, and a creme fraiche topping.

we use Trablit, it's far superior than any extract or flavorings.

It's not an extract it is consentrated like a compound.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I 'll take a dozen.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

chefedb

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

I can send you some but the recipe is a big big secret

BTW What is going on with the price of nuts!!!!!


----------

